# First spawn, going good so far! :)



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, i'm new, but I didn't see a place to introduce myself so I figure i'll just throw that at the beginning of this thread!

So I had my pair in the spawning tank, then decided I would rather spawn a different pair, because the male was ignoring the female and not building a bubble nest(I should say not building it fast enough cause i'm impatient! lol). Well as soon as the male is back in his little 5 gallon he decides to start building his bubble nest. :lol: So i put the female in a jar he could see into and set the jar into the tank. He goes crazy and builds a huge bubble nest, so I turned off the filter and let them loose. They are currently still wrapping and putting eggs into the bubble nest. I figure as soon as the fry are free swimming and I don't have to worry about keeping the bubble nest together I will add a sponge filter I have running in another tank that is being unused and do a 50% water change. In a few minutes I will add a pretty good pic I got of the female dropping eggs as the male is swimming to pick all the other eggs up and get them to the nest!


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome, good luck!! oh and can you tell us what color/tail type the parents are?


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

The male is a double tail halfmoon and the female is a normal viel tail, so I know the babies will be interesting, not show bettas obviously, but very cool none the less. 
Petco is about to have there 1 dollar per gallon sale on tanks, and I get paid tomorrow(Is it a sign? I think so.), so i might end up setting up a 55 gallon grow out tank on one of those stands that hold two 10 gallons on the bottom so I could also add another spawning tank and a divided 10 to keep more males in.
My other pair is a delta tailed dragon scaled male with a skinny butterfly pattern(Does that make sense? :lol: ) and the female is a halfmoon with the same skinny butterfly pattern, they are currently flirting! 
I really want to get a nice, high quality pair off of aquabid or something like that and get some nice copper dragon halfmoons or something striking to keep and spawn.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

wow they sound pretty, bet the babies will be awesome! though i have heard that if you mate a veiltail, most if not all the babues will come out veiltail, because its the most diminant trait. still, itll have pretty colors 

a dollar a gallon? :shock: i wish my petco would do that! i would be running around buying things like a madwoman! :lol:

and i totally know what you mean, i actually just bought some nice bettas off aquabid, and ill be spawning them soon  and btw, your other bettas sound awesome! do you have any pics you could post?


and i totally forgot to say, welcome to TFK! :-D its a really cool and friendly place, lots of helpful people (when i joined i knew nothing about fish. now i know, well, at least a little more lol) im sure youll like it here


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, here is the pic of the female dropping eggs. excuse the smudges on the tank. 









Here is the male








His fins are a bit tattered cause a few months back he managed to get himself stuck inside of a decoration, but they've grownback pretty nicley!

And photobomb! This is when I was trying to get shots of the female(When they were in the spawning tank) and the male decided he wanted HIS picture taken. :roll:


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

hahahhaha a betta photobomb? made my day! :rofl:and dont worry about it, half of my tanks have major smudging at any given time lol not to mention dog hair :|

but anyway, your fish are freakin GORGEOUS!!!! i especially love the males coloring, the blue and black makes me want one soooo bad lol


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

well follow the thread and if any fry end up looking let him you'll be the first to know!
23 more hours till they hatch.
yes, counting the hours.:lol:


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful male! You complemented his colors well with the female. I'm thinking you will have some VT's and some that look more delta. I currently have 2 spawns one is two weeks old and the other 4 days old. Isnt it so exciting? Welcome to the forum and good luck


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

It is so exciting! lol
my culture of micro worms is still in the mail but I got some live rotifers and frozen baby brine shrimp at the fish store today. The rotifers and microworms(Which should get here sometimes today or tomorrow) will be first foods, and then i'll see if they'll eat the frozen baby brine shrimp. If not, I have a trio of endlers i'm gonna move into their own breeding tank and I know baby endlers will go crazy over bbs! And I have a pair of kribs showing a heck of a lot of spawning behavior, and those babies should eat frozen bbs as well!
At 8am tomorrow morning they should begin to start swimming freely! I'm gonna have to get up early to feed them! haha


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you going to sell the spawn?


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure, cause I don't know how many of the fins will be desirable...i guess i'll see if anyone wants them. I have a good LFS that would probably take the ones I don't want/can't sell


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds very good and interesting to see the results of this spawn. How are the eggs or fry if they are not eggs anymore. 

I really am interested in this spawn out of all of the spawns on this site because your male is really unique in color and form. And if its a VT female i would really like to see how the fry's color comes out. Can you get a picture of the female alone in her tank?


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

here's the female:








You can see her colors well in that pic
Ok so its been about 24 hours and no tails yet, but the eggs are definitely still there and the male is still doing his fatherly duties! Tomorrow morning is when I will see tails and some free swimmers! 

Also, it's hard to tell in the pics, but both mom and dad have a little bit of red in their fins, so I might get some random red babies! :lol:

ADD: Here is another pic of the female, you can see the red in her


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The female is the same color as the male's color too. So you will have very pretty VT's and Delta's.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

That female looks exactly like mine She has the little bit of red too








Keep us posted on how the spawn are doing!


----------



## RubyRed09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Your bettas are simply gorgeous!! Good luck with everything!


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have fry! My bubble nest is nice and hairy with little betta tails! They should be free swimming this evening!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well if they have hatched, then they should be free swimming by tomorrow at this time or just a bit later, depending on how strong the fry are.

Do you still have the male in the tank with the fry?


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

They started hatching a few hours before i posted that, and i have a friend sleeping over, so sometime late tonight they should be free swimming and i actually will be awake to remove the male. As of right now he's still in there, being a good daddy and catching all the falling fry :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beaver999 said:


> They started hatching a few hours before i posted that, and i have a friend sleeping over, so sometime late tonight they should be free swimming and i actually will be awake to remove the male. As of right now he's still in there, being a good daddy and catching all the falling fry :-D



I suggest leaving the male in the tank for at least another day because the longer the male is in the tank the better. Also if you wait at least 2 days more, you will know for sure that they are ALL free swimming fry. Then you could start feeding the day after you take him out of the tank.


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

Could I start feeding before I remove the male? Cause some are free swimming while others are not yet.

Also, my delta tailed mail is building a nice bubble nest in a properly set up spawning tank and my halfmoon female is showing what I think are bars. She's a light cooler female, but I think that's what it is. She is also flaring at the male while he's building.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes you can feed the fry while the male is still in there.


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok cool 
also, the fry are all free swimming, but are all chillin at the top of the tank. some under the remains of the bubble nest, and others just...at the top.
Is that normal? I always thought they would be more tempted to go to the bottom? I'm worried cause most of the food sinks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Try using an air pump set to minimum and see if they will submerge. or do a partial wc.


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

i added a sponge filter and it bubbles about as much as an airstone on minimum/maybe medium would. While doing so, it messed up the males bubble nest. I removed the male, cause i'm pretty sure it was him keeping them at the top, grabbing and spitting back up and that dared to swim down. Now they are all swimming around and enjoying some rotifers.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I suggest getting a moss ball or two because they work amazing for the fry to have Infusoria to eat when they are still that small. You will see them all crowd around the moss balls.


----------

